# Windows XP wird bei SUSE9.0 nicht erkannt.



## StefanR (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo ich habe mir gestern Suse 9.0 zugelegt und wollte es Parallel neben WinXP laufen lassen, aber wenn er Bootet listet er bei der "Auwahlliste" der Betriebssysteme WinXP nicht auf. Und wenn ich denn meine Win XP CD einlege, denn ist die Windows Partition zwar noch vorhanden, aber da steht was mit inaktiv. 

Kann man das bei der SuSE Installation abstellen?


----------



## Patrick Kamin (1. November 2003)

*-*

Welchen Bootloader benutzt du?


----------



## StefanR (1. November 2003)

Ja das ist ne gute Frage, die ich kann ich dir aber leider nicht beantworten.


----------



## Sway (1. November 2003)

hast du die Datei: /etc/lilo.conf

wenn ja schreib das hier ganz unten rein (also root)
*
other=/dev/hda1
label=WinXP
*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das du es auf der ersten(primären) Platte an der ersten Partition hast.
Dann gibts du *lilo* in die Konsole ein.





Solltest du Grub haben, dann findest du die config hier: /boot/grub/grub.conf
Wie genau du die editieren mussst, weiss ich net

[nachtrag]
Suse hat doch YAST... kann man da net auch die Bootloader Config grafisch editieren? Wäre sicher einfacher wenn du keine Ahnung hast, auch wenn ich er net so prall finde


----------

